# Canons of Dort - Sources that Elucidate Original Intent



## Alexander Suarez (Sep 24, 2022)

Is anyone aware of sources that help elucidate original intent on the phrasing of various articles in the Canons of Dort? I am thinking of early commentaries, letters, treatises involving the right understanding of the canons, etc.

At this time, I am particularly desirous to look further into the third/fourth head, article four (specifically what is in bold):



> Article 4 There remain, however, in man since the fall, the glimmerings of natural light, whereby he retains some knowledge of God, of natural things, and of the differences between good and evil, and discovers some regard for virtue, good order in society, and for maintaining an orderly external deportment. But so far is this light of nature from being sufficient to bring him to a saving knowledge of God and to true conversion, *that he is incapable of using it aright even in things natural and civil*. Nay, further, this light, such as it is, man in various ways renders wholly polluted and holds it in unrighteousness, by doing which he becomes inexcusable before God.


----------



## davejonescue (Sep 25, 2022)

Would these possibly be of use?

Robinson, John, 1575?-1625.
Title: A defense of the doctrine propounded by the synod at Dort against John Murton and his associates, in a treatise entitled; A description what God, &c. With the refutation of their answer to a writing touching baptism. By John Robinson.


https://quod.lib.umich.edu/e/eebo/A10833.0001.001?rgn=main;view=fulltext



Twisse, William, 1578?-1646.
Title: The doctrine of the synod of Dort and Arles, reduced to the practice With a consideration thereof, and representation with what sobriety it proceeds.


The doctrine of the synod of Dort and Arles, reduced to the practise With a consideration thereof, and representation with what sobriety it proceeds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Guido's Brother (Sep 25, 2022)

The best resource to help with these sorts of questions are the actual Acts of the synod. Unfortunately, they're still only available in French, Dutch, and Latin. The Acts contain all the discussions about the various points of doctrine and describe how they were settled. They're not exhaustive in their description of the proceedings, but will be of a lot of help for this kind of research. You can find the Acts here.  Be warned: "articles" are not the same thing as "Acts."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Tychicus (Sep 25, 2022)

I'm interested in knowing more about its background as well. Seems like a very strong statement, given that Cicero, Aristotle et al were common among reformed Scholastics around that time, many of whom were delegates to Dort.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davejonescue (Sep 25, 2022)

Hello. When I get home from work, I will OCR this (as I have ABBYY Fine) and then I will translate it using DeepL, as I have a years subscription to it. The whole process should take me an hour or so. I will link it to my drive and post the link here once completed. Below looks like a nice and neat copy of the Dutch. It should OCR nicely, and translate nicely as well. With that being said, unfortunately I do not presently have the time to format this work as publishing quality, but in the greater scheme of things, this work being OCRed and auto-translated should help your research tremendously, even with the minor errors you are going to encounter.











Acta of Handelingen der Nationale Synode, in den naam onzes Heeres Jezus Christus, gehouden door autoriteit der Hoogmogende Heeren Staten-Generaal der Vereenigde Nederlanden te Dordrecht, ten jare 1618 en 1619






www.google.com

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## davejonescue (Sep 25, 2022)

As promised, here you go sir. Like I mentioned, there are going to be some errors as I do not have the time to make it publisher worthy, or format it further. But I hope this may help you in your endeavors. Feel free to share with anybody, will also be uploaded to Archive . org. God Bless.








Acts of Dort - English Translation.pdf







drive.google.com

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Zach (Sep 25, 2022)

davejonescue said:


> As promised, here you go sir. Like I mentioned, there are going to be some errors as I do not have the time to make it publisher worthy, or format it further. But I hope this may help you in your endeavors. Feel free to share with anybody, will also be uploaded to Archive . org. God Bless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is remarkable! The technology to which we have access is truly amazing. Imagine if the Fathers, Scholastics, the Reformers had access to the resources we do like Bible software, searchable books and databases, translation services, and the instant communication of the internet! Then again, they'd probably just have argued on the PuritanBoard and shared memes too...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## davejonescue (Sep 26, 2022)

Zach said:


> That is remarkable! The technology to which we have access is truly amazing. Imagine if the Fathers, Scholastics, the Reformers had access to the resources we do like Bible software, searchable books and databases, translation services, and the instant communication of the internet! Then again, they'd probably just have argued on the PuritanBoard and shared memes too...


Yes, it is definitely amazing the resources we have. I sometime think that something like theWord, or E-Sword, which are free softwares, give people greater libraries, with more ease of access, with more resources; for free, than 99% of people, including the most prestigious scholars and clergy had prior to the beginning of the 20th century; for no other effort than taking the time to download it. This is not to mention that today, one can also almost get an entire bible college/seminary education tuition free, online, with offerings from people like RBS, RTS, CTS, MTS, etc.; from the comfort of our homes. This generation is really going to have things to answer for if we neglect so great an accumulation of blessings to go after the joys of the world; that is for sure. I fret to imagine standing before God on that day trying to explain why I lived a life binge-watching Netflix rather than taking advantage of what he has afforded us through technology, for the glory of his name; when saints in other countries walk miles back and forth to church every Sunday, just to hear the Word of the Lord preached; and consider a single Puritan Paperback a literal treasure, while many of us would just toss it in the 20 foot stack of books entitled "yet to read."

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Alexander Suarez (Sep 26, 2022)

davejonescue said:


> As promised, here you go sir. Like I mentioned, there are going to be some errors as I do not have the time to make it publisher worthy, or format it further. But I hope this may help you in your endeavors. Feel free to share with anybody, will also be uploaded to Archive . org. God Bless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. It was very helpful in elucidating the portion of the Canons I was looking into.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davejonescue (Sep 26, 2022)

Alexander Suarez said:


> Thank you for this. It was very helpful in elucidating the portion of the Canons I was looking into.


My pleasure. Glad I could be of service.


----------

